# Heparin / enoxaparin dose to prevent DVT in a long-haul flight



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there,

I am 17 weeks pregnant, and planning to take a few long-haul flights (max flight time 9.5 hours hopefully!) while on vacation in 3 weeks' time. I have a high bmi of around 30, and no previous incidence of DVT. As a preventative measure, I want to request my GP to prescribe clexane / equivalent for me. She was a bit confused about dosage, so please can you advise:

1. What dose of clexane should be prescribed for every injection?
2. Is it sufficient to take one injection before each flight, or should I take another mid-flight and / or after? I read that the effect lasts about 12 hours.
3. I have read that heparin should not be combined with baby aspirin - is that correct? Or should I also take baby aspirin for a few days before flying just to be safe?

I will, of course, wear compression stockings.

Thanks a lot,
Pyra.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If your weight is between 50 and 100Kg then the dose of clexane is 40mg every 24 hours. I would take one a few hours before the flight and then every 24 hours for a couple of days until your fluid levels and mobilisation have returned to normal.

Baby aspirin is not really recommended for DVT prevention, although some people use it. It will increase your risk of bleeding, but we do use it in hospital patients needing aspirin for other conditions and still give them their DVT prevention with clexane.
It is a risk versus benefits assessment.


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot, Holly - this is super helpful!


----------

